# What web hosting do you use?



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a good place to make a website that is affordable? I have a free site right now, but am sick of the advertisements on it which only allows me to use a portion on the screen. Its a bit pricey to upgrade on that particular web host. I need something that will allow me to put up plenty of photos.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I go through weebly. I get a free site with no advertisements. I used to go with webs.com but like weebly over webs.

www.weebly.com


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

I am using wix.com...really user friendly and free no big ads...you can upgrade for min. monthly fee


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

I use Bluehost (http://www.bluehost.com) for web hosting and it is the absolute best hosting service I have ever experienced. They call you directly to make sure everything is ok - NOT to sell you anything, just to check in with you. There uptime and server speeds are great and their tools are very easy to use and understand. I am also loving their unlimited hosting space, FTP transfer and number of emails you can have.

As far as front end, if you don't like their built in tools I would recommend WordPress as a great free template tool for webdesign (and you can pay for advanced/premium design too).


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

www.webs.com You can choose their free service, which is awesome for just starting out. I had never done websites in the past and it was easy for me to get started and use. You can take a look at my website. I had free service for a couple years and last year ended up paying for the upgraded service. I really really like it.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have webs right now, and also weebly for our landscaping business. I was hoping for our own domain, not having to have webs or weebly after it. I can get a domain from webs, but its $9.95 per month.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Maggie...where do you see $9.95 per month for webs? I paid no where near that. Just looked at the upgrade page... It says on the upgrade page that you can purchase a domain name for $19.95 per year. That comes out to about $1.67 per month. I remember when I purchased mine, it was like $21 per year.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I sell hosting through my business partner as part of my web design. Real nice, happy so far with it. Called Infinitive Technology Solutions.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Kwfarms, you are right, I just checked back again. It was 9.95 if you pay by month for the premium enhanced service. It is cheaper if you pay yearly or for 2 years. I think I might just stick with them as I already have my site all set up. Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...gotcha. I was just thinking that couldn't be right. I know what you mean...I ended up sticking with the webs service because I had already done so much with it. Now that it's upgraded...much nicer. I didn't want to go through the whole moving process so I just stuck with them and have had not many problems. In general, I think it's a pretty good service.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I use webs.com (the free setup) and I really like it. Good luck! :wink:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I use webs.com I don't really do alot of selling. the web site was more just for fun so I didn't want to pay for it.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I use weebly. Super easy to make.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Weebly. I have tried others and Weebly is the only one I ever plan on using.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use weebly too, and agree with Grace above


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Maggie said:


> Can anyone suggest a good place to make a website that is affordable? I have a free site right now, but am sick of the advertisements on it which only allows me to use a portion on the screen. Its a bit pricey to upgrade on that particular web host. I need something that will allow me to put up plenty of photos.


I use yahoo web hosting for small businesses. I pay 12.95 per month and there is plenty of space to use up. Also building it was easy, there are templates available so no coding needed. The domain setup was free and the monthly payment is all that keeps your site up and running.


----------

